
Show HN: ML on your spreadsheets – without code - rutumulkar
Introducing Hunchera (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hunchera.com) to help people do Natural Language Processing and create ML models on their spreadsheets - without requiring a data scientist or a developer.<p>One can do support ticket classification, customer feedback classification and other internal things automatically with a spreadsheet.<p>If you are interesting in trying it out - send me a note - rutu@hunchera.com
======
fspear
FYI getting this when I go to
[https://hunchera.com/waitlist/index.html](https://hunchera.com/waitlist/index.html)

<Error> <Code>AccessDenied</Code> <Message>Access Denied</Message>
<RequestId>65A3FB0DB1A6E272</RequestId> <HostId>
xeTVuN7+rGMRxh7cB72fWwBwspLykaTjC/kUwzMhWxhRVikhiv5PNU7I2zJpR8FyUvnK3tQjn0A=
</HostId> </Error>

~~~
rutumulkar
Thank you! We published a fix for this and are waiting for it to propagate on
the interwebs.

------
dlphn___xyz
why would i use this over google sheets?

~~~
rutumulkar
This is supercharging your spreadsheet for prediction. Give it it few examples
in the first few rows, and it will automatically learn from your data and
predict the others. You can totally use google sheets with this.

